# Meet up in Maadi?



## Arranexpat

Anyone wants to meet up for a drink this week, send me a PM with your number. There's a couple of us meeting at the Boss Bar tonight but will be out most nights.

Susan.


----------



## Wicky

Hi Susan... im in the Maadi area and would love to make new expats friends... i have just came to Egypt ... 10 days back ... and would love to make new friends over here... my number is 0166635205.... im having a big appartment near the Nile Corniche so u guys are also wellcome there... call me i will be waiting.. TC ... CAIO


----------



## teacherman

Arranexpat said:


> Anyone wants to meet up for a drink this week, send me a PM with your number. There's a couple of us meeting at the Boss Bar tonight but will be out most nights.
> 
> Susan.


Hi Susan, 

I am moving in a couple of weeks. I know that Cairo is huge!! Most ex pats seem to live in the Maadi area but I will be in Mohasdeen (spelled wrong I know). 

Is that too far to be meeting people in Maadi?

Cheers
TM


----------



## Wicky

*Hi Teacher*

Hi teacherman...

well yes Mohadaseen is a bit far from Maadi like an 45 minute to 1 hour drive depending upon how the traffic is flowing ... anyways when are u coming to Cairo.. and do u know anyone here... if you want to meet up in Maadi let me know.. cheers and goodluck 




teacherman said:


> Hi Susan,
> 
> I am moving in a couple of weeks. I know that Cairo is huge!! Most ex pats seem to live in the Maadi area but I will be in Mohasdeen (spelled wrong I know).
> 
> Is that too far to be meeting people in Maadi?
> 
> Cheers
> TM


----------



## teacherman

Wicky said:


> Hi teacherman...
> 
> well yes Mohadaseen is a bit far from Maadi like an 45 minute to 1 hour drive depending upon how the traffic is flowing ... anyways when are u coming to Cairo.. and do u know anyone here... if you want to meet up in Maadi let me know.. cheers and goodluck


Hi, 

I start work on the 23rd so will arrive to settle in a couple of days before that. 

Will keep in touch, 

Cheers

TM


----------



## kgramdiddy

Arranexpat said:


> Anyone wants to meet up for a drink this week, send me a PM with your number. There's a couple of us meeting at the Boss Bar tonight but will be out most nights.
> 
> Susan.


Hi Susan my name is Debbie and I am from usa and will be moving there in December with my girlfriend and would love to meet with new people. We visited there for 2 months and we love it and will move there. Hope to meet with you and friends when we arrive

Thank You


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi Susan,

Im in el Agouza but just being nosey here, are you from Arran, Im from cowal and often sailed to Arran.
Teacher man Maadi is not far in milage but the traffic can be horrendous, but there is a metro that runs to Maadi which is fast and cheap (not that I have ever used it lol) and if you worry about the traffic well you will never go anywhere


----------



## hbhoj26

Hi do these meet ups still happen ? i and my house mates would be interested to come along?


----------



## tracyc11

i will be around in maadi next week .... quite happy to meet up from some drinks one night if anyone is interested! i should be back in maadi late monday and know a cpl ok drinking holes lol!


----------



## hbhoj26

tracyc11 said:


> i will be around in maadi next week .... quite happy to meet up from some drinks one night if anyone is interested! i should be back in maadi late monday and know a cpl ok drinking holes lol!


Hi Tracyc11 i will be around next week i can meet up. i will bring my house mates to. next thursday good for you shall we say meet at the bca


----------



## tracyc11

Cool... yes that sounds great with me!! All my friends and colleagues are back in England for summer so will be ncie to get together!


----------



## hbhoj26

tracyc11 said:


> Cool... yes that sounds great with me!! All my friends and colleagues are back in England for summer so will be ncie to get together!


 yeah will be good to get together my house mates said they will come as well so you can meet them to. is eight on thursday good time for you. other than the BCA do you know of any other good places

i will send you a private message so you can have my mobile number. if plans change or you can not make it you can drop me a text.


----------



## hbhoj26

hbhoj26 said:


> yeah will be good to get together my house mates said they will come as well so you can meet them to. is eight on thursday good time for you. other than the BCA do you know of any other good places
> 
> i will send you a private message so you can have my mobile number. if plans change or you can not make it you can drop me a text.


Hi ..... I have just sent you a private message with my contact details let me know if you have received the email. if not i will resend it again


----------

